# 29 gal stocking



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello, I have a 29gallon tank right now and stocking it is pretty much up in the air. I was thinking possibly a pair of angles and some community fish such as neons and cleaners any thoughts on this set up?

-also on a side note I was also considering making this tank a shell dweller tank with gold occ but what kind of middle ground cichlid can I have and how many.

thanks for the help, Rob


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

You could have a nice planted setup for some apistos or rams, that would look great in a 29g along with maybe some tetras or rasboras. Angels would work too, but IME they really enjoy live food like neon tetras and harlequin rasboras, so you would have to go with a bigger schooling fish. Whatever you decide to do, apistos, rams or angels, some cory cats look great and their huge personalities make tanks fun to watch.

As for tangs, better to post in the tang section.

BTW, check out the different cookie cutters for 29g tanks.


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

ok, would black phantons be ok? If so how many? I was also thinking 2-3 cories for the cleaner.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have black phantoms and they are a very nice tetra. I'd recommend them.

For a 29 gallon, I'd also second the recommendation for rams or apistos (but not angels). A group of 4-6 cories would be good. The sterbai or false juliis are my favorite. An albino bristlenose pleco would also be a nice addition.

I recently got apistogramma borellis and am mad, crazy about them. Much more than my agassizi's for some reason. They seem to have more personality and I really like the sparkling blue.

Rams are lovely, but I've not had a lot of luck in keeping them long term . . .


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If you get black or red phantoms, keep the temp lower (76 max, 74 even better). Both species come from cooler waters than most other tetras. _Apistogramma borelli_ would be a good choice for that slightly cooler water, and even come from the same area as black phantoms.


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

I never really thought about rams as a choice and I have no expieriance keeping them. Unfortunatly I never see apistos around here and if I did they would probibly be expensive.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im in your same situation. Got a 30g tank cycling and not sure what to add. I wanted some malawi's, but cant decide.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If apistos are not in your LFS, you might try putting a "wanted" ad in this forum's trading post, or look to your local aquarium club. Or order online. They're not cheap, though. I think I paid about $40 a pair for mine at a LFS.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

leopartner123 said:


> Im in your same situation. Got a 30g tank cycling and not sure what to add. I wanted some malawi's, but cant decide.


Depending on the dimensions of your tank, there are very few (if any) Malawians that would work long term in a 30G tank. But that's for another topic, in another folder... :wink:

To the OP...I would steer away from angelfish in this tank size. Bolivian rams, blue rams, or Apistos would be fine in this size tank long term...And _long term_ is really what you want to look at as far as cichlids go.

Shelldwellers are nice, and there are several species that would work well for this tank size. Depending on the dimensions, you might even pull off a pair of brichardi, but I would definitely post a thread in the Tang folder to get more ideas on that. (I wouldn't recommend keeping brichardi WITH shelldwellers!)


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

ok, thanks for the replies I just did not want to make 2 post one here one in the tang forum. can you tell me more about Bolivian rams I have seen them at a local country max adn that is just about it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, they are one of my favourite dwarf SA species, and pretty easy beginner fish. They aren't quite as sensitive to water needs as the German blue rams are, and breed easily.

What are the dimensions of your tank? That will aid in determining how many you might get away with keeping...Plants (real or fake) and driftwood will make them feel right at home. If you're lucky enough to get a nice pair of good parents, they'll spawn every 3 weeks or so!

Of course, if you add other fish to the tank, the fry won't survive.


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

the demensions are 18H 13W 22L. I got 2 small albino corys today. I also wasn't intending to keeping the fry because I have no one to sell them to.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's a pretty long grow out process for the fry, so I don't really blame you.

I would shoot for a pair of Bolivian rams, maybe start out with 4 if you have somewhere you can trade extras back in. You might pull off 2 pairs long term, if you are careful in decorating the tank and defining territories.

You can put some small tetras in there, as well. :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

BTW, your two cories need some friends of the same species. A minimum of two more IMHO for a tiny school. Three more would be even better . . .


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was only planning on 1 pair anyways becasue I wanted to have room for a few neons and/or black phantons, and cories. As for my tank's decor it is not going to be heavily planted a few fake and a few real plants log and couple rocks.


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

btw what is a gold ram?


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

my final stcok list will be as follows:
2 bolivian rams
4 phanton tetras
4 albino cories

of course any suggestions are welcome


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the two rams should be just fine. Tetras are a schooling fish, though, and you should have a minimum of six. You would have plenty of room for six or even eight in your 29, I'd think.

Cories also are schooling fish, but I think four is fine.


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

ok I will put 6 phantoms in there. Will guppies be good in this set up as well? I think they might add some color.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't personally like guppies. I'd go with a bigger school of black phantoms if you feel the tank can handle additional bio load


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im going to do a similar set up.

4 bolivian rams
12 cardinal tetras
2-3 corys


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

leopartner123 said:


> Im going to do a similar set up.
> 
> 4 bolivian rams
> 12 cardinal tetras
> 2-3 corys


what size tank you have?


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

29 or 30g long


----------



## rjh5791 (Apr 26, 2008)

4 rams in a 29gal are they peacefull?


----------

